# Anyone know what happened...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

This video is "older than dirt", and watching it reminds me of all the things that went wrong before the reporter was bitten: Handler not picking up on the dog's reaction, increasingly nervous and uneasy dog, reporter-guy getting too "up close and personal" around the dog, etc.

I'm assuming this dog was a definite wash-out. Does anybody know what happened to him? At the time this was filmed, Pedro was a 15 month old GSD with the Marshall, TX Police Department.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

well he was petting the dog on the head making eye contact and then going over top of him. The dog was clearly uncomfortable with the petting by his ears and eyes and the way he was licking. The handler should have picked up on that I would think. 

I don't know anything about it but that is my two cents.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't see why Pedro's reaction to the reporter would disqualify him from police work. He gave a lot of warnings.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

jocoyn said:


> well he was petting the dog on the head making eye contact and then going over top of him. The dog was clearly uncomfortable with the petting by his ears and eyes and the way he was licking. The handler should have picked up on that I would think.


YES! Man, when I ever get eye contact like that, I'm turning my head and slowly backing away!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Clear warning signs from the dog that he was uncomfortable. The reporter went over the dog as stated, petting the head. Handler error in not reading the dog and error in part of the reporter for basically acting like the dog is a household pet that is tolerant of the same moves the reporter was using.


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

That seems like a perfect dog for a cop. 

What doesn't seem perfect is that you would let a stranger come over the top of a trained dog. The video is a good tool for what not to do as a handler, or just a random person approaching a dog they don't know.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Both parties may have made mistakes, however, this is a perfect example of why I never pet someone elses dog even if they tell me its ok.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The reporter was crowding, the dog was giving off warning signals that were clearly ignored.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_"I don't see why Pedro's reaction to the reporter would disqualify him from police work. He gave a lot of warnings." _

Pedro isn't the one that "dropped the ball" here; Those humans have a lot of explaining to do. Because of the publicity involved, I'm wondering if Pedro was reassigned to a different handler or went to another Department.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

See, this is why dogs get labeled "unpredictable".
People are just plain idiotic and ignore signals all the time, or simply misread them. Either way, if the dog's body language had been read, they could have seen that bite coming and prevented it.


----------

